# my 17 beloved bunnies!



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are my 17 bunnies:

Empire state of Mind (Brooklyn)









Inner Fire of Squix (Fixen)









Frostbreath of Sapphiron (Naxx)









Earthshock of Halazzi (Lazzie)









Atlantis (Ante)









Challenger (Xavi)









Two for Tradegy (Troy)









Meguez (Messi)









Anthony Hope (Hope)









Fairytale Gone Bad (Fabel)









Aveo









Lost Highway (Loa)









Cuvée Paradis (Disco)









Lucky Strike (Lucky)









Marve









Akakabuto (Acke)









Cumulus









Black Arrow of Sylvanas (Vanna)


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

wow beautiful bunnies.
what breed is the one in last pic? simply stunning, never seen one like this before. x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Had to look at this post 17 bunnies  they are all lovely & great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

beautiful pictures  x


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

kiara said:


> wow beautiful bunnies.
> what breed is the one in last pic? simply stunning, never seen one like this before. x


She's a Dwarven Lion mane, just a really fluffy one =)


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Stunning bunnies !!! :001_wub:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wow they are all adorable  and here I was worried my bugsy couldnt jump in the tray I got him for a large litter box


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Some videos with my sweeties:

Aveo jumping 1

Aveo jumping 2

Atlantis jumping

Merguez jumping

Rest in Peace Lilleman
This video I made when my beloved French lop Lilleman passed away.
(there are things written in swedish in it but you can ignore that. mostly tells I'll miss him forever and that he had such a great personality.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What beautiful bunnies (I love the pic of Marve!!!!) & brilliant video clips. Not really knowing much about bunnies I had no idea they could do this - fantastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Might aswell add this pic!










Its my sister and Cuvée Paradis when they did beat our associations record in High Jump when 'Disco' managed to jump 85 centimeters high.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Felline said:


> Might aswell add this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg was that from the ground :confused1: thats great :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I am absolutly astounded!! gorgeous bunnies! how on earth do you train this? or get into it? i sooo want to start with Larry!! :thumbup:


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

I've made a post about how to teach a bunny to jump.

here's the link:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/112196-how-teach-rabbit-showjumping.html


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Felline said:


> Might aswell add this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats so high! And I worry about my rabbit hurting herself jumping off my bed  thats a pretty big height for a bunny to land lol I guess I've no reason to worry anymore XD


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Rini said:


> WOW! Thats so high! And I worry about my rabbit hurting herself jumping off my bed  thats a pretty big height for a bunny to land lol I guess I've no reason to worry anymore XD


Nah I dont think you have to worry for that


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Marve is cute >.<


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Who, that's pretty high, did he get it on his first go? x


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Who, that's pretty high, did he get it on his first go? x


he made the jump on his 3'rd attempt =)


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Felline said:


> he made the jump on his 3'rd attempt =)


3rd time lucky as they say! :laugh: x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Felline said:


> Nah I dont think you have to worry for that


She's been fixing her broken toe recently so I guess I'm just being an over protective mother XD


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW... well done you with all those showjumpers. Fantastic pic and lovely to see so many happy bunnies :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how much time do you spend with each rabbit training them to like being on a harness and then learning to jump? how much time do you spend training each rabbit a week? it looks like a lot of work


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> how much time do you spend with each rabbit training them to like being on a harness and then learning to jump? how much time do you spend training each rabbit a week? it looks like a lot of work


Sadly enough all my rabbits live at my parents place wich is 1 hour car-ride away (3 hours with the bus as I dont have a drivers license) so I cant really train the bunnies any more, but they're natural jumpers so mostly they learn really quick.

When I'm at my parents place, I train each bunny about 10-15 minutes, but then each competition as like a training for them aswell.
So it's not that much work as it might look like. =)


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pics and you make it sound so eay to train them! I may give it a go one day


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> Gorgeous pics and you make it sound so eay to train them! I may give it a go one day


It is easy to train them =) All that matters is if the bunny want to learn or not =)
It's totally worth the try.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

my willow would break lose and eat everyone if i tried to get her to do that but thats cuz shes crazy haha im well impressed!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Rini said:


> WOW! Thats so high! And I worry about my rabbit hurting herself jumping off my bed  thats a pretty big height for a bunny to land lol I guess I've no reason to worry anymore XD


You do have a reason to worry they can injure themselves easily, ive known plenty of buns break bones landing awkwardly, lovely bunnies but personally i wouldnt put them on a lead, drag them to noisy shows and make them jump to entertain people.


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

crofty said:


> You do have a reason to worry they can injure themselves easily, ive known plenty of buns break bones landing awkwardly, lovely bunnies but personally i wouldnt put them on a lead, drag them to noisy shows and make them jump to entertain people.


I've competed in showjumping for 20 years, and I've *never* ever heard about, nor seen, a bunny getting injured on any competition or during training.
And we dont force them to jump. If they dont want to, they dont jump, then you can try to make them jump how much you want, they still wont jump.
And we dont do it to entertain people. Showjumping is all about having fun Together with your bunny. It's good exercise and they actually think its fun. They also gets stronger mentally and usually dont give a damn about noices coming from the surroundings like screaming kids, barking dogs, trains etc etc.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Felline said:


> I've competed in showjumping for 20 years, and I've *never* ever heard about, nor seen, a bunny getting injured on any competition or during training.
> And we dont force them to jump. If they dont want to, they dont jump, then you can try to make them jump how much you want, they still wont jump.
> And we dont do it to entertain people. Showjumping is all about having fun Together with your bunny. It's good exercise and they actually think its fun. They also gets stronger mentally and usually dont give a damn about noices coming from the surroundings like screaming kids, barking dogs, trains etc etc.


I find that amazing considering they are prey animals you have them on a lead, ive seen so many videos of people forcing their rabbit to jump when clearly they dont want to. I just think people reading your thread should think carefully before attempting to make their pet bunny jump on a harness. But have to say your bunnies look fantastic. I have just known alot of bunnies that have injured themselves/broken legs just jumping from furniture etc and landing awkwardly so am just saying people need to be careful.


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

My newest familymember is Arrows Mesmerized Longing, also called Kenny. a female lop-crossbreed!
She's 8 weeks old.


----------



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

I love, love, love the action shots - very Horse of the Year show!

I also adore Marve, he looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

